# Second-hand ice cream makers?



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, first off, I know you get what you pay for. That said, I was thinking of just experimenting a little with making ice cream and frozen yogurt. My dad's been a grump since they discontinued the boutique black raspberry ice cream he loves, and it'd be nice to be able to make him a batch for Fathers Day.

Hopelessly broke as I am and will be for the next, oh, five or six years, I've been plodding around the second-hand stores, and the two models I've come across (both for about $10 US) are one by "Ultrex" that has a manual that's stuck shut by water damage, and the other, which I've found in various sizes, is the "Yum Yum Machine" by RCW.

Both look kind of dubious in their origins, but there's a "Yum Yum Machine" at the Goodwill that's pretty big, and seems to be in good condition.

So, uhm... Thoughts? Recommendations? Horror stories? Things I should look for in evaluating one?

Oh, on a related note, any thoughts on the Deni Freshlock Turboseal? The original, not the "II".


----------



## Alix (Jun 4, 2004)

LMJ, I can't say that I have any familiarity with either of those brand names but...I am quite familiar with ice cream makers. We have one we use regularly and I say for $10 what the heck! Try it out. I have some recipes I will share if you want them. I don't have one for black raspberry whatever it was...but I am great at figuring stuff out. Be happy to help you on creating a recipe. Nothing is nicer than homemade ice cream.


----------



## Dina (Jun 4, 2004)

LMJ and Alix,

I'm looking for a good ice cream maker.  My kids are out of school for the Summer for 3 months and love to eat ice cream everyday-especially with this hot weather.  I saw a Black and Decker today that was selling for 70% off $80.00.  But I'd like to know if there are better ones out there.  And Alix, I would love your recipes for making homemade ice cream.  Amanda loves all the fruit flavors and Justin is the chocolate lover.    

Dina


----------



## LMJ (Jun 5, 2004)

Dina,

I'm afraid I'm no help for those questions, but if your kids want ice cream every day, try making frozen yogurt instead and see if they notice the difference. If not, it's a LOT healthier, especially if they're eating that much of it.


----------



## Dina (Jun 7, 2004)

LMJ,

I know yogurt is healthier and I do make some yogurt and fresh fruit smoothies every morning for breakfast.  But the problem is that I'm the only one who drinks them.  My daughter will have one on occasion, but not my son or my husband.  I know I need to limit them with ice cream everyday.  My husband just finished a half gallon that I just bought on Friday afternoon and he was ready to go get another one.  I think a cup of ice cream daily won't hurt them, especially if I make it at home.  Some of those store bought ones have too much fat in them.  I'm sure I can make one with less fat and fresh fruit.  If anyone knows of any good ice cream makers, please post them here.  Thanks.

Dina


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 7, 2004)

LMJ 

About the Deni...had one and it's ok for short term but make sure you get it for CHEAP!  It won't seal any sturdy bag.  Also you need to be very gentle with them once frozen - the bags get brittle and you can't re-use the bags.  It's definately a short term solution.  Also I'd want to try it out before I bought it to make sure the vac system hasn't been compromised - they can't take any sort of fluid.

If you're looking to save some $$$ on food by buying in bulk and freezing...etc...I'd advise you to wait until you can get a Tilly brand.  Have been very happy with those and you can re-use the bags several times, also seal cannisters and use the vac to marinate.  I've been pleased with how they take freezer abuse.  Dunno about you guys but the things in my chest feezer get tossed about a fair bit - maybe it's just becuse I'm organizationally challenged!


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

lindatooo,

Love your cook avatar!  Where on earth did you find him?  I'm looking to invest in a Deni too so I can marinade and freeze all my meals.  Then all I have to do is defrost and cook them.  I'm looking to save LOTS of time and money.  Keep posting your suggestions everyone.  

Alix,

I'm patiently waiting for your ice cream recipes. :roll: 
Dina


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm working on it!!  Got to get them back from a friend who borrowed my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know, get cracking!


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2004)

Basic Vanilla Ice Cream

4 eggs
2 1/4 cups sugar
5 cups milk
4 cups cream (yes Dina, heavy cream!)
4 1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp salt

Add sugar to beaten eggs, continue to beat until mixture is very stiff. Add remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly. Put in churn for recommended time and freeze for minimum two hours. Enjoy!

Alternates:

-Eliminate vanilla and add maple flavouring instead and 1 cup chopped FRESH walnuts.

-Add 1 or 1 1/2 cups crushed fresh strawberries (or raspberries)

-Add 1 cup chopped pecans and keep the vanilla flavouring

-Substitute 1 cup of very strong espresso for one of the cups of milk.

-Add cocoa to milk before mixing (add to desired taste...1 cup does it for me)


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

YUMMY!  Thanks Alix.  Espresso?  Cocoa?  You're killing me, girl!!!  I could probably throw in some Oreo cookies to this one to satisfy my chocolate lover son. 

Dina


----------



## Dina (Jun 11, 2004)

See how you pull out the whip on me?  Total abuse, as I was saying.   

Dina


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 11, 2004)

*ice cream maker*

Just a word of caution. Ice cream makers can become loaded with coloform bacteria. If you do buy one sanitize it thoroughly and then enjoy it mmmmmm.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 11, 2004)

Great idea, LMJ! I have an old crank ice cream maker that was given to my parents as a wedding gift. I've never used it but I hear it can be tiring! My dad has a thing for butter pecan ice cream, maybe it's time to try a test batch!


----------

